
Bootstrap 4 Has Been in Alpha for 601 Days - bsisbs
https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/pull/17021
======
stblack
A massive mistake. Canonical case for incremental evolution over rewrites.
Brooks wrote about this over 40-years ago.

